# Erm...What's el? And what is the water column?



## toby843 (13 Jun 2011)

Just tryig to start out my first planted tank and I just want to clear up these questions.
I'm in a substrate confused state right now and noticed these phrases coming up quite often.
Help!
Oh and I have some nice ADA orinoko gravel for the centre of my tank, just one 9L bag. I want to plant at the two ends. Would 2 more 9L bags of aquasoil be enough, its a 48x12x18


----------



## CeeJay (13 Jun 2011)

Hi toby843

It's all a bit daunting when you're starting out with phrases and the like, but if no one tells you, you'll never know. Once you know, you know forever   
So here we go, el as you describe it is E I (pronounced Eee Eye  ). It stands for Estimative Index and it is a method we use for dosing our plants and the other one, the water column, in a nutshell, is the water in your tank   

Here's a link to a formula you can use for working out your substrate required. Substrate formula


----------



## toby843 (13 Jun 2011)

Ceejay,
Thanks. Now I'm a little less new hey.


----------



## faizal (13 Jun 2011)

Hi Toby,...  Welcome to UKAPS!!!   

Wishing you all the very best in your learning. This is an amazing place to learn about planted tanks.


----------

